# Funny feather sticking out



## spike09 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hello,

We recently added an 8 month old cinnamon pearly pied named Spike to our family. Her wings were trimmed when we brought her home first week of December, and a week or so after we noticed a funny feather sticking out. Her wings were trimmed again beginning of January, and we now just noticed this feather sticking out again but much larger. I am attaching pictures since I'm sure I cannot describe this well enough.

I am mildly curious, but mainly want to be sure this is nothing that needs to be looked at. It doesn't seem to bother her but she does spend a little more time preening that feather. If anyone could enlighten us I would appreciate it! Being newbies we are stumped and I could not find any information on this in all the other postings or the reading we have been doing.


Thanks.

p.s. Isn't she the cutest thing, even with the unruly feather?


----------



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

I hope it's not a bad thing - Cause Marty (~5 months) gets one of them every 2nd week...I assumed it was just molting, either that or a damaged feather.

He actually pulled one out last night that had been there a few days.


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

She is very sweet  It looks like she's getting her new flight feathers. There will be a lot more coming! At around 6-10 months cockatiels go through a first molt. This is when they get there adult feathers. and if they were clipped you will see each flight feather growing back. As a rule cockatiels will have a full molt 2-3 times a year. If you want to keep her clipped you'll have to do it a few times a year (first time should be done by a professional).


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

She's lovely, she looks just like my girl, Honey ^_^


----------



## spike09 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you, yes she does look like Honey. All your cockatiels are beautiful, I especially like Raiden.


----------



## spike09 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you Clem and Peeps, boy have I got a lot to learn! I can't believe the feather can grow in that quickly, we just thought it was an existing one that went haywire. Our baby is growing up.


----------

